# I'm really afraid of my feeling towards draenei females



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

they are just so cute?


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

They got hoofs, man... :no among other things...


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

dat tail~

Stay trong to blood elves op.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

hahaha


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

And...? :?


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

The troll females are where it's at. Such underrated beauty.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Salvador Dali said:


> The troll females are where it's at. Such underrated beauty.


Yes. Trolls for the win in general.

Though Taurens and Nelfs are also favs for me. I have trouble picking a number 1 favourite.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Salvador Dali said:


> The troll females are where it's at. Such underrated beauty.


Dem hips.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Why do they bother wearing anything at all?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Draenei females are stronger, hence they wear less armour.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Nice tail.


----------



## nopenopenope (Apr 24, 2014)

The new models are lovely! A bit more attention to dem butts  
I totally prefer belves for some reason.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

nopenopenope said:


> The new models are lovely! A bit more attention to dem butts
> I totally prefer belves for some reason.


ikr! I think they will announce new models for night elf and blood elf at last since they are so pretty <3


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

thread needs an up... or not. damn i'm bored


----------



## legallyalone (Jan 24, 2014)

It's not that weird, that thing was specifically designed to turn you on and keep you playing.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

That armor is way too silly to take seriously. Nothing makes me lose interest in a fantasy video game faster then "sexy" armor like that.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Tail, horns, hooves oh my the allure @[email protected] the accent sorta ruins it though lol and that reminds me of a time...

Let me tell a tale of my tribulations in Burning Crusade. My guild was all Scryer, and I a new appointed Blood Knight of the Order (Blood Elf Paladin lol), sought to utilize "healing" in the sense of corrupted light. (Aghast I was, to find the Order betrayed Illidan, and Prince Kael'thas, thus personal loyalty was worn thin. To be loyal to Silvermoon, and the allegiance to the Horde, or loyal to the past deeds, and the vengeance wrought by the Prince of the Quel'dorei and the Illidari who fought so hard against the Frozen Throne!) But once I ventured off into the dark portal at Shattrath, the others in the guild I was in were loyal to the Scryers, for their patterns of jewelcrafting, enchantments, and such.

For practical reasons, I found myself seeking to become exalted in reputation to the Aldors, THE SWORN ENEMIES OF THE QUEL'DOREI, for their "perks" and "rewards". I walked amongst them for a time and they told me "Walk with the light in your heart" and other foul things lol, which made me feel quite filthy! To me, A BLOOD KNIGHT OF THE ORDER! The insult, THE SACRILEGE! After I reached revered with them, even possibly exalted (ahh thine memory grows weak), I felt nothing but contempt! I ripped off my tabard, and burnt it in front of their guards! Thus I went to war with the Aldors, becoming banished from their "overlook", ever launching attacks on their guards! From then I raised my reputation for the Scryers, even though their rewards weren't worth my time, the loyalty I felt was absolute! The crimson tears of Quel'thalas, ever vengeful for the fallen city to never be forgotten!

(Even though I sold my paladin not much after since I didn't mind healing, was sorta relaxing lol, but I couldn't play aggressively or take initiative.) Back to the story though, as a Blood Knight, ever disheartened by the state of the Order in it's new "allegiance" to Shattrath in service to the despicable Na'ru. Wandering off alone, a vagrant on the winds of change which stirred me north. I lent my lend my sword against the coming invasion, eventually aegis broken in the onslaught and falling at the Sunwell. A fitting resting place, a a noble death in combat against the hordes of the Burning Legion, and Scourge alike. Oh the irony, betrayed by the very Prince I sought to fight for, whilst Lord Illidan went mad and was defeated. I was thus reborn years later in service to the Lich King, filled with the black heart of vengeance! And hence forth, from desecrated to desecrator, I rode upon the black skeletal steed of the Ebonhand, a rider of dread, and wielder of a glacial blade, the howling frigid winds of Northrend on my back, a Death Knight of the Scourge!


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

^cool story

need more bikini mail armor


----------

